# Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Hallo,
ich suche ein Gehäuse, welches folgende Merkmale haben sollte:
mehrere Festplatten (min.4) aufnehmen, über USB 3.0 und oder E-Sata angebunden, einzeln ansteuerbar.
Gruß Zeto


----------



## bmwbleifuss (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

hallo 
gibts aber glaub ich, aber nur als Nas Server Gehäuse und die sind net grad billig 
Beispiel 
Qnap Turbo Station TS-412, 2x Gb LAN, schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Ich brauche kein Lan, Raid etc.
Einfach nur 4-5 Festplatten in ein Gehäuse die bei bevor einzeln oder alle ansprechbar sein sollten.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Festplattengehäuse, Ssd: Xystec 4 fach Festplatten Gehäuse 3,5" SATA mit USB3.0, eSATA & RAID - eSata Kabel / USB adapter


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Fantec QB-35US3 schwarz, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1430) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hatte ich selber, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Gibt es nichts unter 100€


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Müssen denn alle gleichzeitig angesteckt sein?

Ich hab für meine Backupfestplatten ein Silikongehäuse und einen kleinen Adapter den ich schnell umstecken kann.
http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Quick...&qid=1370379676&sr=8-11&keywords=sharkoon+hdd
http://www.amazon.de/Anker®-Uspeed-...&qid=1370379839&sr=8-4&keywords=anker+usb+3.0

Alternativ:
http://www.amazon.de/Uspeed-Festpla...qid=1370379839&sr=8-11&keywords=anker+usb+3.0
ORICO 6518sus3 USB 3.0 eSATA festplatten Dockingstation: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt, aber doch nicht das wahre.
Es sollte ein Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs sein.
Den ganzen Schnick-Scnack wie Raid etc benötige ich nicht.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Keine Angst, die Gehäuse mit RAID kosten mehr.


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Mit Raid
Fantec QB-35US3R schwarz, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1519) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Unter 100€ gäbs noch die hier:
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-3640SU3, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (20640) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder zwei doppelte:
Produktvergleich Sharkoon Vertical Docking Duo, 3.5", USB 3.0, RaidSonic Icy Box IB-RD3219StU3-B, 3.5", USB 3.0 (23323) | Geizhals Deutschland

Sollen die permanent angesteckt sein?
Ich würd die Geräuschkulisse nicht unterschätzen, vier Festplatten in dem dünnen leichten Gehäuse am Schreibtisch liegend macht ganz schön Lärm.


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Nein normale 3.5 Zoll mit 7k, gemischt mit 2.5 Zoll mit 5k.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Auf dem Schreibtisch oder soll das wo anders stehen?
Soll das ständig angesteckt bleiben?


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Das Gehäuse soll nicht ständig angeschlossen sein, nur zeitweise.
In der nähe vom Schreibtisch oder manchmal direkt auf dem Schreibtisch.
Die Lautstärke ist erstmal Nebensache.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Ich kann dir halt sagen das ich mein Fantec QB-35US3 nach drei Tagen wieder zurückgeschickt hab weil ich die Festplattengeräusche von zwei 5400rpm HDD`s nicht mehr ausgehalten hab.
Und das Gehäuse ist ein Schwergewicht gegenüber anderen.


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, brauche nichts mit viel Technik etc.
Einfach 4 HDD's oder mehr HDD's sollen einzeln sowie zusammen betrieben werden können.
Am besten mit USB 3.0 und E-Sata.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Hm, warum die Festplatten nicht intern verbauen, die modernen Motherbords schalten die Festplatten wo nicht gebraucht werden ab und somit sind die dann auch nicht zu hören. So hab ich es gemacht und die Daten sind im Netzwerk mit allen anderen PCs auch schön nutzbar dann.


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Brauche es überwiegend am Laptop, (und Fernseh).


----------



## bmwbleifuss (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

oke, und der TV hat nen anschluss wo du dann dieses Gehäuse anschließen kannst, zum Filme schaun, oder wie soll des gehn?


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Usb am Fernseh, Fritzbox etc.
Das ist aber nicht Gegenstand der Frage.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*



Zeto schrieb:


> Usb am Fernseh, Fritzbox etc.
> Das ist aber nicht Gegenstand der Frage.


 
ja gut nur bisle hintergundwissen wär net schlecht gewesen, weil vieleicht auch alternativen möglich sind. Soll ja auch alles nicht zu teuer werden.

Ansonst sind die vorgeschlagenen Gehäuse genau das was du suchst oder?


----------



## Zeto (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Ich denke die Hintergründe sind relativ.
Es wird ein Gehäuse gesucht das über USB 3.0 und oder E-Sata engeschlossen werden kann, welches 4 oder mehr HDD's aufnehmen kann und die einzeln oder alle zusammen angesprochen werden können.


----------



## Abductee (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*



Zeto schrieb:


> Ich denke die Hintergründe sind relativ.


 
Würd ich nicht sagen.
Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wir dein Fernseher oder deine Fritzbox mit so einer 4-HDD Lösung nicht zurechtkommen.
Ein Flachbildschirm der mehrere Datenträger über einen USB-Port frisst, ist mir noch nicht untergekommen und bei meiner Fritzbox steht es sogar in der Bedienungsanleitung das es nicht geht.


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Kennt jemand das Gehäuse
Fantec QB-X8US3 Festplatten-Array Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Jimini (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*



Zeto schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Gehäuse
> Fantec QB-X8US3 Festplatten-Array Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


Um welche Datenmengen handelt es sich denn? Bei einem Preis von ~300 € könnte man sonst noch überlegen, ob ein kleineres Gehäuse mit zwei großen Festplatten (3 oder 4 TB) nicht sinnvoller wäre.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Es geht schon jetzt um 4-6 HDD's a. 2-3 TB.


----------



## Jimini (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*



Zeto schrieb:


> Es geht schon jetzt um 4-6 HDD's a. 2-3 TB.


 Ich stand vor ein paar Monaten vor einem sehr ähnlichen Problem - ich brauchte eine Backupmöglichkeit mit mindestens 8TB nutzbarem Speicherplatz. Zuerst habe ich mich auch nach Laufwerksgehäusen umgesehen, die sind aber irgendwann so teuer, dass man für das Geld ein Gehäuse, ein Mainboard, RAM, eine CPU und ein Netzteil bekommt. Und in das Gehäuse passen dann in der Regel auch noch deutlich mehr Festplatten. Die Daten kannst du übers Netz freigeben. Wäre so eine Lösung für dich denkbar?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Das könnte durchaus eine Lösung sein, aber wichtig sind Punkte wie Stromverbrauch, Mobilität.
Normalerweise wollte ich eine Portable Möglichkeit um meine Daten sicher zu transportieren.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

4 bis 6 Festplatten in einem Gehäuse würd ich jetz nicht mehr als gut Transportabel bezeichnen, des Teil hat dann mindestens 5 Kilo. Und sicher ist des dann auch nimmer, wenn alle Daten/Festplatten in einem Gehäuse sind.


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Zudem wird dein Fernsehr solch ein Gehäuse nicht unterstützen, er erkennt wenn überhaupt nur eine Festplatte und die auch nur wenn sie mit FAT32 formatiert ist.

Zudem wird eine Fritzbox auch nur 1 der Platten erkennen (habe ich bereits getestet und desshalb zurück geschickt)

Die genannten Fantec Produkte sind alle samt ok wenn aber recht schwer wie auch bereits erwähnt.

4-6 Festplatten wirst du nicht wirklich "mobil" haben können weil alleine die Platten ordentlich was wiegen.

Letzt endlich wirst du denke ich früher oder später bei einem NAS landen....


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Ich kann doch den Rechner/ Server im Netzwerk freigeben, somit sollte der Fernseh die Platten/ die Daten erkennen können.


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Dann muss immer ein Rechner und das Plattengehäuse laufen.
Das ist irgendwie kontraproduktiv.

Wie gesagt, die Fantec gehäuse sind alle ok aber recht schwer da stabil gebaut.
Dafür billig und du kannst Sie an deinen PC anschließ0en und im NW freigeben ja.

Die einfachere aber 100-150 € teurere Lösung wäre ein 4-fach NAS aka Qnap 412 oder 419 wenn du WOL haben willst.
Dann muss dein Rechner nicht neben bei laufen.


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

So ein Fantec mit 8 HDD's kostet knapp 300€ und verbraucht ca. 160 Watt. 
Der Mini Server würde in etwa das selbe an Daten haben.


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Ursprünglich hast du nach 4 Platten gefragt jetzt sind wir beim doppelten.

Was möchtest du denn nun definitiv haben?

Wir können dir auch gerne einen kleinen Homeserver zusammenstellen der weniger als 160W brauchen wird.

Man muss nur mal wissen, was die AUfgabenstellung ist und was du überhaupt machen möchtest.


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Meine Komponenten: 
HDD: 64 GB SSD Crucial
CPU: AMD A4 Series A4-4000 2x 3.00GHz So.FM2 BOX
Mainboard: Asrock FM2A85X-ITX FM2 AMD A85 HUDSON-D4 ITX 2DDR3/8S3
Netzteil: 300 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy ITX Tower
RAM: 4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single
Was haltet ihr davon?

Kurze Frage: Braucht ein Netzteil mit 300 Watt immer 300 Watt oder wie verhält sich das?


----------



## Timsu (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Warum sollte der Fernseher so etwas nicht erkennen?
Die Gehäuse bieten doch oft ein transparentes RAID oder JBOD.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Weil der Fernseher etc. nur ein Medium einlesen können.
Steck mal an deinen Fernseher mit einem USB-Hub 2 USB-Sticks an, er wird max. nur einen erkennen.


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Was ist besser Mini Server oder Festplattengehäuse?


----------



## Gast20140710 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Externe Gehäuse » Lian Li EX-503 HDD Hot Swap RAID Case - schwarz
-> das kann definitiv JBOD und sieht noch dazu gut aus (zB nenben dem TV)

bei dem preis würde ich allerdings in der tat über einen miniserver nachdenken - dann aber besser ohne AMD A-serie

zu deiner netzteil-frage: ein 300w-netzteil kann (im idealfall) maximal 300w an die daran angeschlossenen komponenten liefern, zieht aber bei geringeren lastfällen auch nur die benötigte leistung (plus verluste selbstredend, je höhere effizienz desto kleiner die differenz zwischen aufgenommener und abgegebener leistung).


----------



## Gast20140710 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*



Zeto schrieb:


> Was ist besser Mini Server oder Festplattengehäuse?


 
festplattengehäuse sind unkompliziert, tendenziell leise(r) und gehen selten kaputt

ein server bietet höhere flexibilität und leistung (bei netzwerktransfers), ist eher etwas grösser und stromhungriger und (je nach OS und komponenten) wartungsintensiver

ich denke, dass ein NAS in deinem anwendungsfall ein guter kompromiss wäre - bei 8 festplatten ist allerdings denkbar, dass diese lösung sogar teurer als ein server wird.


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Also so ein Mini-Server würde mich knapp 300€ kosten.


----------



## Gast20140710 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*



Zeto schrieb:


> Also so ein Mini-Server würde mich knapp 300€ kosten.


 
da gehen allerdings 6 datenplatten ran, nicht die von dir gewünschten 8

des weiteren nimmst du damit einen höheren idle-verbrauch in kauf

ansonsten musst du selbst wissen, ob das für die sinnvollste lösung ist


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy ITX Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,
SSD: 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
CPU: AMD A4 Series A4-4000 2x 3.00GHz So.FM2 BOX - Hardware,
Mainboard: Asrock FM2A85X-ITX FM2 AMD A85 HUDSON-D4 ITX 2DDR3/8S3 retail
Netzteil: 300 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
RAM: 4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single - Hardware,
HDD: 3000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 64MB 3.5"

Fehlt noch irgendwas?
sind die Komponenten Okay, passen alle zusammen, Alternativen?
Bin über jede gute Antwort dankbar.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung die weniger Strom braucht?
Ich habe noch folgendes gefunden: http://www.alternate.de/ASUS/ASUS+E2KM1I-DELUXE_inkl._AMD_E2-2000,_Mainboard/html/product/1063061/?


----------



## Timsu (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Weil der Fernseher etc. nur ein Medium einlesen können.
> Steck mal an deinen Fernseher mit einem USB-Hub 2 USB-Sticks an, er wird max. nur einen erkennen.


 
Das ist ja eine komplett andere Situation.
Diese Gehäuse nutzen ja das interne Raid oder JBOD um die mehreren Platten als ein Gerät darzustellen.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Und der Fernseher unterstützt mehr als 2TB?
Unproblematisch ist der JBOD auch nicht, wobei du da ganz genau schaun musst als was der Hersteller den JBOD spezifiziert.
Den gibts einmal als Sammelplatte und einmal jede Platte einzeln. 
Das ist kein Witz, da sind die Hersteller sehr großzügig in der Auslegung.


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Passen die Teile zusammen, bzw. taugt die Zusammenstellung etwas.
Hilfe wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Ja würden passen das könntest du so sogar als HTPC neben bei noch nutzen.

@ Timsu:

Weil der TV sehr wahrscheinlich keine Platten mit mehr als 2TB erkennt und sowieso nur auf Fat32 zugreifen kann, NTFS wird meist verweigert.

AUßerdem ist es nicht sinnvoll die Platten als JBOD zu betreiben weil wenn eine einzige ausfällt alles weg ist.

@ TE:
Es wird meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll sein einen kleinen Rechner wie in deiner Zusammenstellung aufzubauen, whs 2011 zu installieren und das dann als RAID 5 zu betreiben, bitte hantiere nicht mit JBOD rum es sei denn die Daten sind extrem unwichtig.

Ein Backup sollte dennoch mit eingeplant werden da ein RAID keine Datensicherung bietet sondern nur eine schnelle Verfügbarkeit bei einem Ausfall.


----------



## Zeto (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Eine Backuplösung programmiere ich mir selbst, traue nach einer schmerzlichen Erfahrung Raid nicht mehr.
Könnt ihr mir ein MB:CPU empfehlen die weniger Strom verbrauchen.

Taugt das Ding etwas: http://www.alternate.de/ASUS/ASUS+E2KM1I-DELUXE_inkl._AMD_E2-2000,_Mainboard/html/product/1063061/?


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Da der Rechner so wie ich das sehe die meiste Zeit ohnehin im IDL rumdümpeln wird ist der Unterschied nur marginal und diesen Mehrpreis nicht wert.

Was noch eien Alternative zu dem AMD System wäre ist :

Intel Celeron G530 2x 2.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
+ Mini ITX Mainboard Sockel 1155 
Liegt Preislich etwa gleich auf und vom Verbrauch her auch super.


PS: RAID ist auch nicht als Sicherungselement gedacht wie bereits erwähnt


----------



## Zeto (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Intel und AMD haben TDP:                 65W.
Gibt es auch sparsamere Möglichkeiten?

Hätte gern ein System mit der Möglichkeit ca. 5-8 HDDs anzuschließen mit sehr geringen Verbrauch.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Ich habe das bei mir etwas anders gelöst. An meinem TV ist ein kleiner Mini Barebone angeschlossen über HDMI.
SAPPHIRE EDGE VS8
 Stromverbrauch im Idle ca 10 Watt, beim Film schauen circa 18 Watt. Die Festplatten mit den Daten sind in meinem Hauptrechner verbaut, da diese sowieso immer an ist wenn ich Zuhause bin. Der Verbraucht im Idle ca 70 Watt. Die Daten gehn über Netzwerk dann auf den Barebone, welche ich auf dem TV nutzen kann. Der Barebone hat Wlan und Bluetooth, ich steuer ihn mit einer kleinen Bluetooth Tastatur die auch ein Touchpad besitzt. Das Gerät ist sehr leistungstark bei vergleichsweise niedrigem Verbrauch und sehr kompakt gebaut und besitzt eine 500GB HD zudem noch.


----------



## Zeto (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse für mehrere HDDs gesucht*

Ich suche ein möglichst kleines Gehäuse für viel Plattenplatz, aber irgendwie finde ich keins was mehr Plattenplatz bietet.


----------

